# Feedback Needed (Ergon Grips)



## XC Mike (Sep 26, 2004)

Any TEAMS using Ergon grips?
What models are you using? I would like to try some with the small bar ends for both ends of the Rig
Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## ds2199 (Sep 16, 2008)

My stoker requires them. She has used the small and large bar end style. In fact, I need to get some for our new bike.

I used to think that i needed them too, but went with some standard grips when we built up our ECDM 29 and have not really missed them. I think on longer endurance type rides, it is nice to have another hand position.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

I use them on all my bikes and on the tandem, my favorite is the cork style. If you get them set right, they support the palm and provide a better platform for controlling the bar. If they're too big for your hand, they can make control harder, so size appropriately.


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

XCM, we use GX1 for trail, GP2 for long rides. No issue chopping one for the grip shift. 

The Ergon grips without any bar ends (like my GX1) are big enough for me to just grab by the end of the grip as though a bar end. Then I don't need to think about not snagging bushes.

For long rides, I think the hand position of a Jones H-bar will rival any grip for comfort. I'm going on a tangent there, but I had many days last year on my GP2s wishing my bar had more than 5 degree backsweep.

Cheers...


----------



## ki5ka (Dec 17, 2006)

Hilarious, ... I'm sitting here thinking, "gott'a get me a set of those bad boys", then looked at the pic and realized, we got them! LOL


----------



## richwolf (Dec 8, 2004)

Have them on all of our bikes.


----------



## XC Mike (Sep 26, 2004)

She&I said:


> XCM, we use GX1 for trail, GP2 for long rides. No issue chopping one for the grip shift.
> 
> The Ergon grips without any bar ends (like my GX1) are big enough for me to just grab by the end of the grip as though a bar end.


Looking at the GS1 now in white and they don't come in a gripshift model...So you are saying that these are easy to cute to size???


----------



## XC Mike (Sep 26, 2004)

Thanks for the feedback Guys!!


----------



## XC Mike (Sep 26, 2004)

ki5ka said:


> Hilarious, ... I'm sitting here thinking, "gott'a get me a set of those bad boys", then looked at the pic and realized, we got them! LOL


What model you guys running?


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

XC Mike said:


> Looking at the GS1 now in white and they don't come in a gripshift model...So you are saying that these are easy to cute to size???


Yes, a hack saw leaves a reasonably smooth cut that can be finished with sandpaper. You could probably use a steer tube cutting guide for the straightest cut. The grip is just rubber and plastic, no issue.


----------



## XC Mike (Sep 26, 2004)

I went with the GS1 and so far I like them, but I haven't used them yet... 
Just riding around the block a few times :thumbsup:


----------



## Bacons (Nov 10, 2011)

Mike... make sure you pay close attention to the grip position. ERGON BIKE ERGONOMICS I position mine with the very slightest wrist bend (as described in the link) and it has helped a lot with numbness that I get on longer rides.


----------



## Okayfine (Sep 7, 2010)

Huh. I have my Ergon grips positioned about as they suggest on the link above, and I get numb pinkie fingers (both hands) on even moderate 3-4 hour rides. I initially went with the Ergon because I wanted a larger grip to fit my hands. Have since found the ODI Rouge. Have them on my single and soon will try them on the tandem as well.


----------



## XC Mike (Sep 26, 2004)

Bacons said:


> Mike... make sure you pay close attention to the grip position. ERGON BIKE ERGONOMICS I position mine with the very slightest wrist bend (as described in the link) and it has helped a lot with numbness that I get on longer rides.


Thanks.... I did set them up so the ball of my palm has more support I will take a few pics tomorrow


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

And I am the odd man out...I rode a couple of bikes with the Ergons on them. Not mine but others. The positioning felt good, but I could never get comfy with them. I grew up with round grips and am not known to hang on tight.

Having using Scott ATV grips for a long time. Think they still call them Hurricane style, full waffle, pretty soft Kraton.

Some bikes are glued on if they have aluminum bars, if the bars are carbon, they get lock wired and sometimes both.

All the best with them, a lot of people run them.

PK


----------



## ALM (Jul 14, 2012)

When we went to MTB Tandems back in August to test ride a Fandango they were the first thing she noticed. All I heard was how comfortable the grips were. It was just another selling point for me that we needed a new tandem!! : )

She still loves them and reminds me every time we ride. I do not have them up front.


----------



## ALM (Jul 14, 2012)

XC Mike I would like to see those pics. Does the shape make it more difficult to change gears? I searched for a video of the GS1 but found nothing.


----------



## XC Mike (Sep 26, 2004)

I compared the gp1 vs gs1 at my local shop before I ordered them online only because they didn't have the gripshift model in stock.
I do like both but I feel much better on the gs model Its smaller in size....


----------



## ki5ka (Dec 17, 2006)

Just got another pair for the front, largely because of this thread, and I found I go instantly numb now, where with round grips, used to take at least a few miles before that happened. Gonna play with the position, but at this point, thinking of going back to round. Stoker loves her's.


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

Don't hang on so tight...

PK


----------



## XC Mike (Sep 26, 2004)

PMK said:


> Don't hang on so tight...
> 
> PK


I was thinking the same thing....Relax and enjoy the ride


----------



## switchbacktrog (May 10, 2013)

ki5ka said:


> Just got another pair for the front, largely because of this thread, and I found I go instantly numb now, where with round grips, used to take at least a few miles before that happened. Gonna play with the position, but at this point, thinking of going back to round. Stoker loves her's.


Make sure you are not wearing gloves with gel pads in them as the grips are designed to for the natural shape of your hands. I use them on a flat-bar road bike and found this problem. Switching to smooth palm gloves, and angling the grips down to a nearly horizontal position suited me best...............you have to try all angles rather than just following the manufacturers advice.


----------



## ki5ka (Dec 17, 2006)

PMK said:


> Don't hang on so tight...
> 
> PK





XC Mike said:


> I was thinking the same thing....Relax and enjoy the ride


You don't know my stoker she's all of the place, if I don't hold on we're gone!

LOL Not really, she's perfect. Don't think I'm clenching but two of you say the same things so I'll have to think about that! Our last few rides (since putting on the grips) were on paved paths. On pavement, I usually ride with my hands pretty much open, at least I THINK I do. Sometimes when the pain gets real bad I ride flat-palmed with my thumbs on top...

Don't really think there is a solution, fact of life at my age. Best solution I have found is to ride more difficult terrain, then I'm too busy to think about it 

Speaking of difficult terrain, Paul, seems like I just saw a great video from you showing some great technical riding, but now I can't find it... Maybe you can repost it for inspiration!


----------



## ki5ka (Dec 17, 2006)

switchbacktrog said:


> you have to try all angles rather than just following the manufacturers advice.


No gel. Only one or two rides, will play with the angle if I keep them, but think I'm going to find them too bulky when maneuvering. Even on the flat, I find it restricts the options for hand position in a way that I don't like. I'll give them a few more rides, but think I'll be going back to a smooth round grip.


----------



## switchbacktrog (May 10, 2013)

XC Mike said:


> View attachment 972342


On a skills course I went on a few years back, I was told that Ergon grips had no place on an MTB used for technical riding as there's no way you can drop your wrists to the "correct" position for technical descents and braking.

With Ergon grips set at the recommended angle, the loading line through your arms goes down and *above* the top of the bars which can contribute to an "over the bars". By using conventional round grips, and raising the angle of the brake levers higher than those in the photo above, if forces you to drop your wrists so the load line is either central or below the bars (as in the link below).
ERGON BIKE ERGONOMICS
I know that on a tandem you can't get "off the back" as much as a solo so it doesn't matter as much, but it's worth considering. What works for one person may not work for another, so it's a bit of try it and see really. The "conventional" advice of straight down the arms and fingers to the brake levers is OK for a road bike but perhaps not for an MTB.

Perhaps a compromise would be the Ergon Technical range.........
ERGON BIKE ERGONOMICS


----------



## XC Mike (Sep 26, 2004)

switchbacktrog said:


> Make sure you are not wearing gloves with gel pads in them as the grips are designed to for the natural shape of your hands.


Good Point, I have Fox and they do have gel pads in them...
When I put these grips on I didn't use my gloves when adjusting them so I went back and readjusted them.
I also removed the spacer and now that I'm wider on the bar its giving me more leverage.
I will post another update after I get a few rides on them


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

The GS1 is available for TwistShift: GS1 for GripShift or XX1


----------



## ALM (Jul 14, 2012)

Okay, maybe a stupid question but are the grips sold as a pair and 39.95 as on the ergon link? Or 39.95 each. 
I looked in our LBS'S and neither sold them. When in Houston, nobody had the GS1 in stock and it seemed the others were 30+ each....60+ per pair.

So XCMike... where did you buy yours? You can pm if you like or text. I did not see the attachment when you emailed on my phone ( I missed a lot that day due to lack of sleep and total exhaustion! LOL) I thought you may have bought the white color?? It would have looked sweet with your white frame.

Finally, did you get the large or small size and how did it line up size wise with the shifter? is there a big difference in diameter?


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

Our grips are sold in pairs.


----------



## ALM (Jul 14, 2012)

Ergon, do you need a tandem review for the grips? I will do it for free, just send a pair of GS1 small in black : D

Stoker already has them!


----------

